# Horus Heresy audio boxset



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Horus-Heresy/limited-edition-horus-heresy-audio-boxset.html

Only 320 copies left. Wait, what?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hmm, £60 for the audio version of 3 novels (£7.99 each)... and a bonus short story. 

really not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

for £60 i want Abnett to come and read the books to me while im on the shitter!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

the bonus short "Little Horus" is actually part of the Age of Darkness anthology...so not such much a bonus at all really...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> for £60 i want Abnett to come and read the books to me while im on the shitter!


hahaha! and maybe even hand me the paper when I'm done


----------



## VitalDread (Jan 13, 2011)

It looked interesting at first, but then i checked it out and realize that i already have read the books in the audio boxset
but know i'm listening to Age Of Darkness,The Dark King and Lightning Tower


----------

